# Getting the info into Fantasy Grounds



## 666Sinner666 (Feb 9, 2011)

I recently downloaded and purchased a full license for FG and I downloaded the WotBS FG file but I can not seem to get FG to recognize the file. What did I miss or doing wrong?

I know I can enter in the info manually but I was hoping the files from ENWorld would save me that time.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi! I made those modules. First of all, have you unzipped the file? It requires a password, which you can get by answering the questions on the WotBS homepage. Once you've unzipped it, you shoul have a file that ends in the .mod extension. If this is not the case, you must rename the file. Then click Start > Programs > Fantasy Grounds > Application Data Folder. There should be a "modules" folder in there. Open it up and copy the .mod file into that folder.

I covered lots of steps there and some of them might be a bit confusing. Let me know if you get stuck somewhere and we'll narrow in on your exact problem and get it sorted.

Sorry about the delayed response, by the way, I only check the boards once every couple days.


----------



## 666Sinner666 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot! I failed to understand from the FG user guide that you put the modules files in the main folder called modules and not in the module folder in the campaign folder you create.


----------

